# My fiberglass project (pics)



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

This is my project so far, i got it pretty smooth and then got sick of working on it. The paint looks like shit cause its a 99 cent spray can, and my torpedo heater was blowing stuff into it. So i think im just gonna save the extra hassle and just wrap it in vinyl. More pics to come... by the way this will hold (2) 6.5 american bass loudspeakers


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

I've never seen it done that way on plastic.... have you done that before? From what I understand it wont bond to the plastic so in time it will lift.

Or is that what the duck tape is for?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I know if you do it on top of smooth plastic it wont stick good, but i sanded it with 40 grit B4 i started, and also its still stapled and glassed in the back so it should be fine. Its super sturdy, i did 5 layers of glass then filled it.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks ok I guess... needs some more work tho


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

hence the words "so far"


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 12:52 PM~4404552
> *hence the words "so far"
> *


Yes, get back to work :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Just wondering what type of speakers are going in there, 6 1/2 Subs, or 6 1/2 Coaxials


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:0 Are Those swangas in the background?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

There cragars with 3 prongs, but their not 83s or 84s. They dont poke out like they do. Their still clean though


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 07:00 PM~4406776
> *There cragars with 3 prongs, but their not 83s or 84s. They dont poke out like they do. Their still clean though
> *


wanna sell em?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

The speakers are American Bass loudspeakers, the owner told me they are modeled after the Beyma loudspeakers. Their crazy loud!! I got two in the back deck already, but i still need 2 for my console. There pretty beefy (5-8 lbs.) Heres a back view...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 14 2005, 06:03 PM~4406801
> *wanna sell em?
> *


Why get those when you can get the real thing :cheesy: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FWD-30-SPOK...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Okay, it was not about loud, it was about Sub bass, or a Speaker. You are gonna have some fun Imaging problems with that speaker facing that way, playing back into the other speaker.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

WTF. The backing on the loudspeaker is completly metal. so hardly any sound gets through the back of the speaker. I think your confused: the pic is the speakers in my back window (where the 6*9's should go. )


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

...and $4500.00 is a little out of my price range for swangs. I paid $50.00 for mine


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 06:52 PM~4407159
> *...and $4500.00 is a little out of my price range for swangs. I paid $50.00 for mine
> *


All 4??


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, with tires. it was my friend, and they were used.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 07:10 PM~4407329
> *yeah, with tires. it was my friend, and they were used.
> *


Great deal, there not out alot, but there noticeable... I saw em :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 14 2005, 07:39 PM~4407045
> *Okay, it was not about loud, it was about Sub bass, or a Speaker.  You are gonna have some fun Imaging problems with that speaker facing that way, playing back into the other speaker.
> *



DWB is right, that location is really going to create some odd imaging cancelations from both the back of the speaker at the least, and on top of that all the weird modes the sound scape has when you align midbasses like that. If you're not worrying about doing SQ comps, then who cares.

btw much props for gettn out there and hackn on your ride. Most people are afraid to.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 08:49 PM~4407124
> *WTF. The backing on the loudspeaker is completly metal. so hardly any sound gets through the back of the speaker. I think your confused: the pic is the speakers in my back window (where the 6*9's should go. )
> *


You are not understand what I am saying. Do you have Door Speakers? If you do, and you mount those speakers that way, then your speakers will be playing towards each other. That is not a good thing. But as Snoop said if you are not worried about SQ comps then all is good, but you will just loose efficency that is all.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

ohh i gotcha, yeah I do have door speakers, thats why I tried to angle the pod up away from the door spreaker. If I get too much cancelation Ill take my door speakers out. You cant even hear them over the 2 I have in the back :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is not big deal unless you are trying to compete. It just has to do with the way you hear music. In a perfect world, the music should hit both ears at the same time to give you centered sound. If you were to take out the door speakers you will hear a definate sound in your right ear, but your left ear will not hear the music the way it is supposed to because all the info is directed at your right ear. The closet speaker to your right leg, and the reflection of the other speaker on the other side, coming back at you. If I was you, I would maybe defeat the new speakers by 3db, that will make your Door speakers 3db louder then your new speakers. If you have them angle right, you maybe able to obtain a Left/Right/Center for both the Passenger and Driver. Just a suggestion


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

upon looking at that hole and the mounting depth, will those speakers even fit in there?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Snoop your AVI is hilarious. Too much time huh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 15 2005, 11:22 AM~4411051
> *Snoop your AVI is hilarious.  Too much time huh.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2, do you have the full vid of that dan?


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, there is all open space behind the speakers. thats just factory carpet you see in the picture. I tried them, they fit PERFECT. And how do I defeat the speaker by 3db????


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 15 2005, 01:54 PM~4412043
> *Yeah, there is all open space behind the speakers. thats just factory carpet you see in the picture. I tried them, they fit PERFECT. And how do I defeat the speaker by 3db????*


Thats kinda weird... why would you want to do that anyways...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 15 2005, 03:56 PM~4412058
> *Thats kinda weird... why would you want to do that anyways...
> *


I SENT HIM THIS!!

It is not big deal unless you are trying to compete. It just has to do with the way you hear music. In a perfect world, the music should hit both ears at the same time to give you centered sound. If you were to take out the door speakers you will hear a definate sound in your right ear, but your left ear will not hear the music the way it is supposed to because all the info is directed at your right ear. The closet speaker to your right leg, and the reflection of the other speaker on the other side, coming back at you. If I was you, I would maybe defeat the new speakers by 3db, that will make your Door speakers 3db louder then your new speakers. If you have them angle right, you maybe able to obtain a Left/Right/Center for both the Passenger and Driver. Just a suggestion


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 15 2005, 02:23 PM~4412263
> *I SENT HIM THIS!!
> 
> It is not big deal unless you are trying to compete. It just has to do with the way you hear music. In a perfect world, the music should hit both ears at the same time to give you centered sound. If you were to take out the door speakers you will hear a definate sound in your right ear, but your left ear will not hear the music the way it is supposed to because all the info is directed at your right ear. The closet speaker to your right leg, and the reflection of the other speaker on the other side, coming back at you. If I was you, I would maybe defeat the new speakers by 3db, that will make your Door speakers 3db louder then your new speakers. If you have them angle right, you maybe able to obtain a Left/Right/Center for both the Passenger and Driver. Just a suggestion
> *


Agreed


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Im still curious on how you "defeat" a speaker?? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 15 2005, 06:27 PM~4413373
> *Im still curious on how you "defeat" a speaker?? :dunno:
> *


with an equalizer....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am not certain, but that was a attentuatting coil back in the day that you could chose between 1-3db drop. But I do not see those anymore, but a good DSP processor will hook ya up


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 15 2005, 12:22 PM~4411051
> *Snoop your AVI is hilarious.  Too much time huh.  :thumbsup:
> *


you have no idea. :biggrin: I got that vid off of Shon's site, and converted it to an animated gif.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 02:06 AM~4416813
> *you have no idea.  :biggrin:  I got that vid off of Shon's site, and converted it to an animated gif.
> *


I See... Is there a link to the full vid?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 16 2005, 09:42 AM~4417674
> *I See... Is there a link to the full vid?
> *



I couldnt remember where I got it, but in the avatar its the best part.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 12:19 PM~4419187
> *I couldnt remember where I got it, but in the avatar its the best part.
> *


ya :cheesy: what kinda sub?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 16 2005, 03:24 PM~4419223
> *ya :cheesy: what kinda sub?
> *


It looks like a 2004 model Xsite sub, but several companys use that same basket, so I don't know...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 12:32 PM~4419277
> *It looks like a 2004 model Xsite sub, but several companys use that same basket, so I don't know...
> *


But your probly wrong


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 16 2005, 04:21 PM~4419603
> *But your probly wrong
> *


Where's your guess cupcake?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

its an xsite  but reguardless, I changed it to my dancing trophy vid :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 03:58 PM~4420638
> *its an xsite   but reguardless, I changed it to my dancing trophy vid  :cheesy:
> *


I don't belive you! :angry:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 16 2005, 05:04 PM~4420680
> *I don't belive you! :angry:
> *



STFU N()()B! :biggrin: 

Go hang out with your buddy Gumby. :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 06:58 PM~4420638
> *its an xsite   but reguardless, I changed it to my dancing trophy vid  :cheesy:
> *


I win! :cheesy:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know how to get the fiberglass smell out of your car??? My car still smells horrible!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 17 2005, 09:12 AM~4424514
> *Hey, does anyone know how to get the fiberglass smell out of your car??? My car still smells horrible!
> *


eh, try airing it out? with all the windows down, kinda hard to do with it being this cold outside, shoulda let the project sit in your garage for a week or so for it to "finish" drying


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 04:07 PM~4420702
> *STFU N()()B!  :biggrin:
> 
> Go hang out with your buddy Gumby.  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to bring back an old topic, but I finally got my project finished. Heres how it turned out....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks pretty deacent 


next time make kick panel pods... it will sound alot better


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks good :thumbsup: what are those speakers again?? :ugh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

thats possibly the worst vinyl to work with too, its that walmart stuff with the cloth crap on the back. Shit dont stretch for nothing.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

No, its not the cloth stuff its the weatherproof stuff. I cant use the cloth stuff because adhesives eat through the cloth then wrinkle the vinyl. But it was on sale for $6.99 a yard :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 26 2005, 02:22 PM~4486153
> *No, its not the cloth stuff its the weatherproof stuff. I cant use the cloth stuff because adhesives eat through the cloth then wrinkle the vinyl. But it was on sale for $6.99 a yard :thumbsup:
> *


looks good :dunno:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 26 2005, 03:22 PM~4486153
> *No, its not the cloth stuff its the weatherproof stuff. I cant use the cloth stuff because adhesives eat through the cloth then wrinkle the vinyl. But it was on sale for $6.99 a yard :thumbsup:
> *




I dont know man, I dont think gumpy's going to approve of your fiberglassing.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 05:32 PM~4487290
> *I dont know man, I dont think gumpy's going to approve of your fiberglassing.
> *


Why does everything you say now involve gumby? LOL :dunno:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 06:52 PM~4407159
> *...and $4500.00 is a little out of my price range for swangs. I paid $50.00 for mine
> *


not to change the topic..but are the cragers really going for that price?$4,500?i still have the all gold ones on my old hearse i was going to junk them,plus i know where are a few more sets are as well as a new set still in the boxes...oh by the way..the fiberglass console looks good.nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 27 2005, 06:10 AM~4490281
> *not to change the topic..but are the cragers really going for that price?$4,500?i still have the all gold ones on my old hearse i was going to junk them,plus i know where are a few more sets are as well as a new set still in the boxes...oh by the way..the fiberglass console looks good.nice :thumbsup:
> *


These where on ebay before, there prolly sold by now, or the bid ended


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

im sorry, thats pretty godamn goofy looking. What happened to a nice clean set of 20's ? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

its a houston thing :barf:


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 28 2005, 09:56 AM~4498451
> *im sorry, thats pretty godamn goofy looking.  What happened to a nice clean set of 20's ? :dunno:
> *


I agree. i'm pretty open minded but that car looks like it belongs in the circus with those rims! those rims on a car look about as good as a fanny pack on a person.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 28 2005, 07:56 AM~4498451
> *im sorry, thats pretty godamn goofy looking.  What happened to a nice clean set of 20's ? :dunno:
> *


I like it :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ur canadian


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i had 2 sets and just sold a set this weekend with no tires for 4500- they are classics and u can never buy them in stores- its ust a style that cant be faded


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2005, 09:10 AM~4498756
> *ur canadian
> *


I know? :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 28 2005, 01:22 PM~4499126
> *I know? :uh:
> *


Sucks, don't it... :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 28 2005, 11:26 AM~4498595
> *I agree. i'm pretty open minded but that car looks like it belongs in the circus with those rims! those rims on a car look about as good as a fanny pack on a person.
> *


lol

yeh man, alot of ppl shit on cars with 20's but i personally like sedans with 20's, it just looks right, all you see is rim and tire and its still at its stock hieght...


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Dec 28 2005, 08:26 AM~4498595
> *I agree. i'm pretty open minded but that car looks like it belongs in the circus with those rims! those rims on a car look about as good as a fanny pack on a person.
> *


The rims aren't that bad..


----------

